# Plakatidee



## Floffy (28. August 2008)

Hey Leute,

Ich überleg mir gerade das Ballthema für unsreren Ball im November, und versuche auch gleich damit eine Plakatidee damit zu verbinden, vielleicht können mir ein paar kreative Köpfe unter euch helfen 

Zu den vorgeschlagenen Themen zählen:
Konfus
Kunterbunt
Zugabe
"voi schräg" - österreichische Dialekt 
fortSchritt
aufTakt

Eine witzige Plakatidee zum Thema "Betriebssystem", "Benutzeroberfläche", "anwendungsfreundlich" oder irgendso etwas in der Art ist mir bereits gekommen ..
Auf dem Plakat ist eine Windowsoberfläche zu sehen. Die Maus ist auf der Tastkleiste/START .. da ist dann ein Fenster wo Datum, Beginn usw. drin stehen
Einzelne Programme die offen sind repräsentieren die Sponsoren
etc.


Ich freue mich über eure Ideen und Kritiken,
Grüße Flo


----------



## ink (28. August 2008)

Moin
Hmm, ich versteh noch nicht ganz den Bezug von Windows und den vorgeschlagenen Themen.
Ist das n Studentenball oder Schüler oder einfach ein Firmenball?

Themen wie "voi schräg", "konfus" und "Kunterbunt" sind in der Deko sowie grafisch recht "einfach" umzusetzen.

"aufTakt" find ich persönlich klasse, nur lässt es sich sehr schwer in deine bisherige 
Idee einbinden.
Wenn du das Computerthema beibehalten möchtest würde ich vorschlagen vllt ein Metronom, Taktstock u.ä. abbilden.

mfg

edit: Wie schaut es denn rechtlich aus?
Nicht das damit die Rechte von Windows verletzt werden, des könnt nämlich teuer werden.


----------



## Floffy (28. August 2008)

Ein Ball von nem Verein, von dem ich Obmann bin 
Ist aber durchaus ein ernstzunehmender Ball mit ca 800 Leuten

Vergessen wir das mit dem Windowsteil besser, war nur ne spontane Idee.

Ich hät ne neue Idee, ein ganz simpes Plakat:

Grauer Hintergrund, darauf ein einfaches schwarzes Shape von Absatzschuhen oder ner Person, und darunter in einfacher aber eleganter Schrift:
1. Zeile: Ballthema
2. Zeile: Austragungsort
3. Zeile: Datum
usw.

Das Thema sollte etwas größer geschrieben sein als die anderen,
aber alle Zeilen so angepasst dass sie gleich lange sind.

Shapes hab ich schon welche gefunden, und zwar:
leute #1
leute #2
schuhe

Irgendwie blöd zu erklären, aber ich hoffe du verstehst ca was ich meine *g*

Was denkst du davon?

Grüße Flo


----------



## ink (28. August 2008)

Hmm, dazu fällt mir ein:
Hintergrund schwarz, graue Ellipse, darauf eine Vektorillu von nem Damenschuh und/oder Herrenschuh (incl Fuss und Teil vom Bein ), Highlights (so funkelnde "Blitzer")
Dann des ins untere Drittel des Plakats setzen, Thema nach oben, und Daten an der linken Seite und unten dann die Sponsoren.

Wäre so meine Idee dazu.
Macht 1000 Mark bitte 

mfg


----------



## Floffy (28. August 2008)

Ist das so gemeint dass die Illus schwarz sind und in den schwarzen Hintergrund enden, oder wie sollen die aufhören?
Was mit den Highlights gemeint ist versteh ich auch nicht ganz

Aber danke schonmal für deine Behmühungen 

Mark? Nimmst du Schilling auch? Bin nämlich aus Österreich, außerdem sind die Wechselspesen so hoch 

Grüße


----------



## ink (28. August 2008)

Ich dachte an nen Verlauf ins Schwarze und den Schuh schon recht detailliert (in Vektormanier)
Highlights: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/bildbearbeitung-illustration/314470-nesk.html
Die "Blitzlichter" (keine Ahnung wie ich des beschreiben soll)

Kann ich Schilling hier wechseln?


----------



## Floffy (28. August 2008)

Ok, sind mit Blitzlichter die Blitze an den weisen Stellen in der Grafik gemeint?
Meinst du mit Highlights zb solche "Dinger" wiest du sie bei deinem Bild unter der Grafik hast?

Nagut, du bekommst Mark, aber erst nach dem das Bild fertig ist ;-)

Aja, du als wortwörtlicher Vektorliebhaber, weist sicher Seite von wo ich ordenliche Vektoren herbekomme, oder?  Wenn möglich gratis

Grüße


----------



## ink (28. August 2008)

Ich meine damit die die Blitze an den weissen Stellen, genau 

Mir fällt nur http://www.DeviantArt.com und http://www.vecteezy.com/ ein.
Achte aber auf die Nutzungsbedingungen.

Das Optimum wäre naturlich wenn du es selber zeichnest. 

mfg


----------



## Floffy (28. August 2008)

Das Problem dabei ist nur dass ich kaum zeichnen kann, weder händisch noch am PC *g*
Sind deine Vektoren alle selber gemacht


----------



## ink (28. August 2008)

Jep, da leg ich Wert drauf.


----------



## Floffy (28. August 2008)

nicht schlecht, Respekt

Und du willst nicht zufällig für eine Freundin ein Bild mit nem Ballschuh machen .. und mir dann den Vektor geben? 

Nagut, ich meld mich dann in den nächsten Tagen mit den ersten Entwürfen, ich hoff ich hab bald mal Zeit und kann mich ein wenig damit beschäftigen!

Man schreibt sich 
Grüße Flo


----------



## Floffy (29. August 2008)

So, hier mal ein Entwurf von meiner Überlegung:

http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=entwurf1pb2.jpg

Was sagt ihr dazu? Mir kommts noch zu leer vor, hab mich aber auch nur kurz damit beschäftigt.

Grüße Flo

EDIT: Hier sind aktuellere Versionen zu finden:
http://flowki.fl.funpic.de/


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2008)

Hi,

der Typ wirkt imho nicht so als würde er auf einen Ball gehen (oder als wäre er gerade auf einem. Der schaut eher aus als würde er gerade Mittagspause machen .


----------

